# Mobile Phone Masts



## Deleted member 65093 (Sep 3, 2018)

I was in Portugal and Spain for some weeks earlier this year and noticed that a lot of the Aires had 1 or 2 mobile phone masts nearby or actually in the Aire.  Some Aires also had their own wifi network.  Useful but it means that the mobile phone radiation in those locations must have been pretty high.   I have been doing some research and reading many scientific papers over the past few months that clearly show that this radiation is not healthy and can lead to both long term and short term health problems such as headaches, insomnia and heart palpitations.  I would be interested in others views about whether they have experienced any of these problems near masts.  How do people view this subject in general?  Are the scientists correct?


----------



## ScoTTyBEEE (Sep 3, 2018)

HymerCamping said:


> it means that the mobile phone radiation in those locations must have been pretty high.



How high is 'pretty high'?



HymerCamping said:


> How do people view this subject in general?



I leave it in the hands of scientists that understand the subject.


----------



## colinm (Sep 3, 2018)

If you like to share these scientific papers I'd be interested as most of the peer reviewed papers I've seen show there is no known health issues.


----------



## Val54 (Sep 3, 2018)

Whether the radiation from the masts is harmful to health I will leave to others. Certainly in the early days of mast installations the UK planning system was inundated with objections on health grounds. From memory, if you consider the radiation to be harmful you are actually “safer” in close proximity to the mast due to the orientation of the beam. The radiation level around the base station itself is lower than being over 400 metres away. 
Dave


----------



## jagmanx (Sep 4, 2018)

*I think "Hairydog" means*

The inverse square rule...
If you double the distance ... square of 2 is 4...
Inverse therefore a quarter.
3 x means one ninth and so on.
That is the usual pattern for most forms of radiation.
Eg heat & light and is why flash photography works best if the subject is near.


----------



## CarlandHels (Sep 4, 2018)

I have no idea if this is true but I heard that the new 5g signal is meant to be a lot higher in power and much more of a risk. Again just something I'd heard not clue if it's right or wrong...


----------



## colinm (Sep 4, 2018)

yorkshireCPLE said:


> I have no idea if this is true but I heard that the new 5g signal is meant to be a lot higher in power and much more of a risk. Again just something I'd heard not clue if it's right or wrong...




AFAIK the power output is the same, it is much shorter range and will require many more antenna.


----------



## rugbyken (Sep 4, 2018)

isn’t phone radiation in the same group as gassing , man didn’t go to the moon , the earth is flat , whatever science proves or disproves people will still believe bit like religion really,


----------



## Full Member (Sep 4, 2018)

jagmanx said:


> The inverse square rule...
> If you double the distance ... square of 2 is 4...
> Inverse therefore a quarter.
> 3 x means one ninth and so on.
> ...



+ one.

Colin


----------



## Byronic (Sep 4, 2018)

Only a matter of time before it will be possible to cook your Xmas turkey at 
a Spanish aire, without using your own gas or paying for a hookup.

Some years ago the Spanish got very concerned over possible radiation health issues 
associated with holding a mobile phone next to the ear/head for hours at a time,
particularly as applying to young kids, developing brains etc. But nothing seems
to have come of masses of tests and data analysis, as far as I'm aware.
If you spot Spanish kids behaving more and more like some British kids then you
might suspect something's awry, and give telecom. masts a wide berth and use earphones !


----------



## Full Member (Sep 4, 2018)

hairydog said:


> The base station antennas are directional so the signal strength does fade as the square of the distance, but the handset antenna is omnidirectional, so the signal fades with the cube of the distance. Because it starts so much nearer, that's the one you get most radiation from.
> To put all this in perspective, Aires on the continent are all irradiated by dangerous ionising radiation that is proven to cause cancer. This is at higher levels than we tend to see in the UK. It is wise to limit your exposure to it whenever possible.




I've heard that cream is available to help with that, hairydog.

Colin


----------



## mistericeman (Sep 4, 2018)

Best be careful around these on one of my Landrovers then...


----------



## Nabsim (Sep 5, 2018)

Full Member said:


> + one.
> 
> Colin



May have been plus two but I didn’t understand it, must be my iPhone 

Then again I trust you so +2


----------



## Deleted member 65093 (Sep 5, 2018)

*Reply re Mobile Phone Masts*

Thank you for your comments on this subject.  I will add a few comments and try to reply to some of the ideas.  Firstly for mistericeman - yes, if those antenna were transmitting 24/7 and you  would need to be careful but of course most transmissions from that system would last less than 30 seconds at a time but they still warn you to stay away for health reasons.
A few comments were made about the reduced signal strength directly under the antenna which of course is correct but it is only a small cone of safety and certainly in most Aires you would be in the beam of the antenna.  Quick story - a multi-millionaire near to us bought a grand house with a mobile phone mast next to it.  He spent more money building an additional house next door for his daughter and family.  That was about 10 years ago and he dismissed all concerns about the danger of masts.  Recently one of his workers has died of cancer and the owner himself has had very bad cancer.  He now realises the risk of phone masts but may struggle to sell his house.  For info on health problems near masts have a look at the chart by Magda Havas on Health problems near masts.  She has defined them at 100/200 and 300 yards distances.
And of course firefighters in Californa have campaigned to have mobile phone masts removed from their work areas because they were suffering a number of symptoms.  The masts are now being removed from all their fire stations on health grounds!
There are many, many independent studies not funded by the telecoms industry that show health problems - take a look at work by Martin Pall, Ollie Johansson, Lennart Hardell and Devra Davies.  There are many more but Environmental Health Trust						Environmental Health Trust - Education, Research, and Policy to Reduce Environmental Risks. is a good start for a background read.
A couple of other points - radiation from mobile phones is classified by the WHO as a probable carcinogen - 2 studies published this year, one by the National Toxicology Program in the US shows increased brain and heart cancers caused by mobile phone radiation - actually 8.7% of male rats were effected compared with the control group.
No company has ever said that mobile phone radiation is safe; they will only say that there is no conclusive evidence of harm - a very different statement.  
If you look in the legal notes section on your phone you will see that it says that, for safety reasons, the phone should be kept at least 5-10 mm away from the body depending on the make of phone.  So if you comply with this how can you use it?  Lloyds of London and Swiss Re the 2 major re-insurance Groups will not cover damage caused by mobile phone radiation so no company can insure against this risk. 
There is of course a lot more knowledge available to research but for me all this says that staying in an Aire or campsite with a mobile phone mast in or next to it may not be good for my  or my families health so I shall be going elsewhere.
Happy travelling

PS If you can't play the ball, play the man!


----------



## Full Member (Sep 5, 2018)

A particularly well written introduction to the effect of mobile phone non-ionising radiation on the human body can be found at:

Mobile phone radiation and health - Wikipedia

My feeling is that there is nothing to be concerned about and I for one will continue to enjoy staying in the moho whether or not there happens to be mobile phone masts in the vicinity.
Life is full of potential danger:

Exposure to ionising radiation from the sun.
Eating. 
Breathing.
Driving.
Walking.
.
.
Etc.
.
.
Etc.

The risks from each are cumulative and to my mind the additional risk from mobile phone technology is minimal.

Colin


----------

